# exercise when 'walking' off lead vs on



## suem56 (Nov 23, 2015)

Is there a difference in the quality of the exercise a dog gets when walked on lead, vs off? I've read in various places that the guide of 5 mins per month of age for puppies doesn't include time spent playing in the garden. From when Dexter was a young pup (he's 10 months now) he would tear around the garden like a lunatic for quite lengthy periods, and it always seemed to me that he was expending far more energy than when being taken on a lead walk. Most of his walks have always been off lead though, so generally he's romping around in the woods, playing chase with any other obliging dog we come across - seems much the same as playing in the garden really. Am I depriving him of something by keeping his lead walks to a minimum?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I find that the on lead stuff keeps them tired for a short but. I also let them stop and sniff too. Off lead they run around so much. A thirty minute off lead dash = entire day of napping. 30 min leash walk gets me past breakfast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He is a lucky dog - his walks sound wonderful.
Lead walking is a skill that is worth mastering, but given the choice mine would always opt for a romp off lead.
Have to say that a trip into town or a big show or something where all of their senses are being bombarded does exhaust my dogs, but I think they expend quite a lot of nervous energy in such situations (they themselves do not appear that stressed - but there is a lot to take in).
Boring lead walks around the block or up to school to collect children are tolerated and better than being left at home - but no real use for reducing the bounce factor!


----------

